# 230v 3hp motor choices for an old planer



## FISHEAD (Jan 19, 2011)

well my bridgewood 15 inch planer motor smoked out on me and after calling around i got the cost at close to $600 for a new 3hp single phase 230v,3450 rpm motor 7/8 shaft,,
this is the same clone done for grizzly,reliant etc etc.....grainger quoted me $562.i found a WEG brand motor that is listed as a compressor motor.as foloows,,should i try to use it?
i only use and power up my tools when needed and unplug
everything afterwards..i can buy a 5/8 to 7/8ths adapter..
thnx in advance


New Weg brand single phase 3 HP heavy duty air compressor electric motor.
This listing is for a brand new 3 HP single phase thermally protected heavy duty air compressor motor, this motor is 115 or 208 / 230 volt, 60 Hz, 56 Frame, SINGLE phase, 5/8" shaft, and 3440 RPM. This motor is specifically designed for use with air compressors to meet start up load / torque specifications but will work great in many other applications. This motor is also equipped with overload protection and a manual reset button also offers reversible rotation. As long as your motor is 3 HP or less, and is around 3500 RPM this motor will meet the requirements.
Full load amps 115 volt/ 29.4
 208 volt/16.2
 230 volt/ 14.7​


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There's a Dayton on eBay with a 7/8 shaft for 263.... Search 5je13.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Grizzly has one*

3HP with a 7/8" shaft for $325.00
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-3-HP-Single-Phase-3450-RPM-TEFC-220V-/H5388


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

The 5/8" shaft will be significantly weaker than the 7/8" shaft. If this is belt drive, I would not risk it. Also, the compressor motor probably doesn't have dust protection for the switch. One particle of sawdust between the contacts and that motor will only hum.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Grainger is high. I bought a 5hp motor at Tractor Supply a while back for around 300 bucks. Harbor Freight also sells motors as well as Northern Tool.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Have checked on getting the current motor rebuilt?
Tom


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-horsepower-compressor-duty-motor-68302-8181.html

3 Horse compressor duty for 164 and change, less with one of the 20% off coupons


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

don't think you need the start torque of a compressor motor, as much as you need the run torque for planing. not that every motor provides some amount of both. I would stick with motors of the original frame number.

+1 on getting the original motor looked at. you might try opening it up and looking inside. might be a simple fix.


----------



## Blueme (Nov 8, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> There's a Dayton on eBay with a 7/8 shaft for 263.... Search 5je13.


Thanks Ryan. Hoping this still available


----------



## FISHEAD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thnx for all the replies..
i did watch ebat for a while but couldnt find the right motor.
i did check with a motor rebuild shop and he told me to bring it down.and when i got there and showed him the motor he only wanted to sell me a new one..
not sure why,a chinese motor? or looking to just sell a motor.
i did hit harbor freight and saw the 3 hp motor but wasnt sure if
it would last.
i did buy 5 18 volt batteries to recharge a bunch of older batteries that i had sitting around and will say for $12 each"after 20% off coupon i was glad to have done it..
anyone ever use a motor from harborfreight?
my original motor was blowing starter caps and cked the belt tension"3 belts",blew out the motor,fan,centrifugal clutch,cked for
any binds etc. and found nothing.
if i split it open what would look for as a `repairable fix?


----------



## FISHEAD (Jan 19, 2011)

looks like the harbor freight motor is made by Smith + Jones..
i saw one post on another woodworker site where
someone posted good results using it on a jointer.


----------



## FISHEAD (Jan 19, 2011)

WEll an update on my planer motor need.
i found on ebay a delta planer USED 3 hp 3 ph 230 V 15 A 60HZ 3450 RPM motor. Was taken off of a DELTA 15 in PLANER MODEL 22-681 running fine when removed. WEIGHT 55# Will be placed in wooden crate and shipped for flat rate of $60.00.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-HP-3-phas...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

$25 and 60 for shipping..
im not sure if i can use the old switch.
thnx for all those who replied


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hold on....do you have 3 phase power??? That motor is useless to you if you do not.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

FISHEAD said:


> Thnx for all the replies.. i did watch ebat for a while but couldnt find the right motor. i did check with a motor rebuild shop and he told me to bring it down.and when i got there and showed him the motor he only wanted to sell me a new one.. not sure why,a chinese motor? or looking to just sell a motor. i did hit harbor freight and saw the 3 hp motor but wasnt sure if it would last. i did buy 5 18 volt batteries to recharge a bunch of older batteries that i had sitting around and will say for $12 each"after 20% off coupon i was glad to have done it.. anyone ever use a motor from harborfreight? my original motor was blowing starter caps and cked the belt tension"3 belts",blew out the motor,fan,centrifugal clutch,cked for any binds etc. and found nothing. if i split it open what would look for as a `repairable fix?


Since your new motor won't work if you don't have 3phase power, I can give you a recommendation on the start cap issue. If everything else is correct, you may have a voltage rating issue or a switch welding issue. I don't have all the information, so I will make some assumptions in my advice. 

You almost certainly need a capacitor rated above 250 volts. In an electric motor, the capacitors can see significantly higher voltage than line voltage. Check to see that the voltage rating on the replacement capacitors is at least as high as the voltage called for on the motor nameplate. 

The other thing to check is the switch contacts. That can be tricky to check with a start capacitor. You will want to check resistance across the two capacitor terminals. I'm guessing it will be somewhere in the double digits of ohms with the switch in the off position. If it is k-ohms or M-ohms, the measurement won't work and I would have to look at the connections to give advice. Once you have verified the resistance reading, actuate the centrifugal switch. If the world resistance stays the same, you have welded contacts, which will pop start capacitors like popcorn. If you can't get a replacement switch, it can't be fixed. You may be able to work around it if you can figure out how to wire an adequate relay in series with the capacitor. 

If, the resistance goes high, that is a good sign, but you may still have intermittent welding of the contacts, which will be hard to detect, but still quickly kill your start caps. (A good time to check is right after a start cap dies.) If the welding is intermittent, you may be able to reduce it by connecting a large resistor (like 1 M-ohm) across the capacitor terminals. While the capacitor is connected, it will have no effect. But, when it is disconnected, it will discharge the capacitor so it doesn't discharge when the switch closes. This creates a big arc and is usually when the switch welds. You would also want to avoid turning the switch off right after you turn it on, because this won't give the capacitor any time to discharge. The contacts will also be warm and soft from the startup arc. There is a good chance the contacts are too far gone and this won't really help. But, if it does work, you have your planer back. (If you suspect intermittent welding and can get a new switch, I would recommend that.) 

Hopefully something here will work for you.


----------



## FISHEAD (Jan 19, 2011)

thnx
i do have a 3phase converter,runs up to 5hp motor ,i bought it for an old powermatic model 81 bandsaw
i got on the cheap years back.
i have changed caps on the old unit and have a cap tester and even used oversized caps but i
just think if this motor works out i will move on.
just too many other projects i need to get to..


----------

